# EC-1118 vs. Bourgovin RC 212 yeast for big red wines



## Bartman

Almost all kits come standard with EC-1118 for a number of reasons, but I am wondering if RC 212 wouldn't be a better choice for someone who likes full-bodied, high-tannin, oaky red wines. With fresh grapes, I generally use RC 212, but am wondering if there is any reason not to swap out the EC-1118 for RC 212 in red kits that I make in the future. I haven't had any problems with stuck fermentations (which is EC-1118's greatest advantage), and I am not concerned about getting the ABV over 16% (!).

So are there any disadvantages or risks of using RC 212 in lieu of EC-1118 that I am not aware of? Thanks,


----------



## ibglowin

None that I know of. Some kits this past year had RC212 included so its not a big risk to use it. Just make sure to watch it and care for it like you normally would do.


----------



## cpfan

Bart:

For me, it depends on which brand of kits that you are asking about. To the best of my knowledge, RJ Spagnols only includes EC-1118 in their kits, so I might think about swapping out the yeast in their better kits. Winexpert includes quite a variety of yeasts in their kits, so I would be less inclined to change the yeast in one of their kits. Vineco includes EC-1118 in most of their kits, but includes RC-212 in some of their better reds, so I would tend to go with their choice. Other manufacturers, I have little or no experience with.

I would not swap the yeast in the lower end kits that are mostly or all concentrate.

Steve


----------



## JohnT

RC212 yeast is my preferred strain. 

So much of the character of wine is determined by the yeast used.

EC-1118 is more of a champagne "super-yeast". It is rather vigorous and strong, allowing for APVs upwards of 18%. Perfect for situations of stuck fermentation, carbonation, and high alcohal environs. EC-1118 was originally harvested from champagne fermentors in France.

RC-212 is mostly intended for red wines. If imparts structure and character to a classic style "big red". RC-212 was originally harvested from fermentors in Burgandy France.

In my opinion, use the right tool for the right job. EC-1118 is a bit of a bull in ae china shop. If you have a concern over complete fermentation (if you are going for a high sugar/hi alcohal environment) then use ec-1118. In most other cases (for red wine), I prefer to use RC-212.


----------



## rjb222

I just came from a meeting with RJSpagnols. We had a discussion about yeast in the kits and using a starter opposed to sprinkling the yeast. The new head vintner for RJS told us she has plans of introducing some new yeasts into certain wines in the near further no date given. She also stated that EC-1118 is used in their kits currently is it is considered a yeast that is capable of finishing the job no matter what. RC 212 and others not so much many other yeasts need to be monitored and steps taken right away when signs of yeast stress show. This takes some knowledge and practice and is easy to with some experience. Manufactures however set up kits for the first time brewer so EC 1118 gets the nod. RJS does not say not to substitute yeast in their kits you can change the profile of a wine very easily by doing this. Just keep a close watch on the ferment and have fun.You will void the warranty on the kit. Any one that makes kit wines regularly should not have an issue with this and will make a wine that suits the profile they want.


----------

